# white bumps..



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

My blue tang has some white bumps on it. It doesnt look like ich.
im not sure what it is..


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Most likely Ich! Tangs are Ich magnets!


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

There are some places online that have photo ID of what diseases look like, but I agree It is probably ich. What do the white bumps look like?


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

ich looks like salt these are just a few bulges that have a little bit of white on them. but they stick out way more than ich does. He has been rubbing against rock like ich though.

can i use roasted minced garlic in my food to help.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

i dont know about the garlic, but I do know that what your talking about is infact Ich. I am QT'n a blue tang right now and when he first arrived that is what his ich looked like.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

what should i do? I have a QT.
he is impossible to catch, literaly. and if i try and am unsuccessful that will lead to more problems.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

garlic , IMO, is a great additive to foods in general. I cant tell you with concrete evidence that its healthy, but i can tell you that when i used to feed garlic my fish colors seemed brighter and at peace. Try not to feed pieces of garlic, soak your food with crushed gralic before feeding.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Usually a hippo tang has a hidy hole that he has picked out... if you know the piece of liverock he hides in you can definately catch him without much effort... just have the qt tank setup right next to the main tank and pull that liverock piece out and put it in qt.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

its not a hole its a space between 2 foundation rocks


----------

